# Name some famous snowboarders that have died.



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

So... you're trying to hock a dead man's snowboard? Just wondering here. And if it did belong to someone important in the world of snowboarding you would rather sell it than keep it?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

classiest thread topic of 2009


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> classiest thread topic of 2009


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I mean is it me? That's just the vibe I got. Maybe I just took it the wrong way, but selling something like that just seems......a little...... you know? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Unbelievable......but......funny..........I guess......this is wierd.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Twix said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I mean is it me? That's just the vibe I got. Maybe I just took it the wrong way, but selling something like that just seems......a little...... you know? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Unbelievable.:dunno:


Well the original owner obviously has no use for it? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Well the original owner obviously has no use for it? :cheeky4:


I know but....come on. It's a dead man's board, possibly a legends board. I mean I see both sides of the fence, but.......it's a dead man's board, he died riding it. I wouldn't sell it even if it was worth any money. Maybe I'm just superstitious, put it on the wall, make a bench, a table something.

But maybe the dead man wants his board to continue on like the loving old woman who dies and wants her husband to date again.

I don't know if I could ride it.....some guy died on it. Too wierd for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Might not have been the board the guy when riding when he died. How many people sign a board then ride it, especially if it's backcountry or somewhere in avalanche range.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

It probably wasnt even his board. Some guy probably met him and had him sign his board at some show or something...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to go out and guess that it's an early 90s Burton Craig Kelly Air board.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> I'm going to go out and guess that it's an early 90s Burton Craig Kelly Air board.


Sounds exactly like that board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

jonnydanger said:


> Might not have been the board the guy when riding when he died. How many people sign a board then ride it, especially if it's backcountry or somewhere in avalanche range.





arsenic0 said:


> It probably wasnt even his board. Some guy probably met him and had him sign his board at some show or something...


Both good points...and most likely the case, didn't think about that too much. But if this guy thinks some guy actually did die on it, isn't it a little wierd and a jinx to ride it?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, just stopped by on my lunch to take a look at the board, who ever guessed a craig kelly air, gets the prize. So I was told wrong, its not actually signed, but a signature model.

And seriously guys, I never said it blonged to anyone famous, or that whoever signed it died on it. Typically if you have something signed by someone famous, what ever it is, never belonged to that person, nor did they die with it. So now that we have cleard that up, the board is in pretty rough shape, cracks in the top, nicks everywhere, scratches in the base ... would it even be ok to ride, or worth the trouble to fix all the problems?

Again I repeat it was not signed, but rather a signature model with Craig kellys signature, printed on the board before lamination.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah sorry, I used my "Jump To Conclusions" mat. But check out my poll about this topic.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

schro31185 said:


> Ok, just stopped by on my lunch to take a look at the board, who ever guessed a craig kelly air, gets the prize. So I was told wrong, its not actually signed, but a signature model.
> 
> And seriously guys, I never said it blonged to anyone famous, or that whoever signed it died on it. Typically if you have something signed by someone famous, what ever it is, never belonged to that person, nor did they die with it. So now that we have cleard that up, the board is in pretty rough shape, cracks in the top, nicks everywhere, scratches in the base ... would it even be ok to ride, or worth the trouble to fix all the problems?
> 
> Again I repeat it was not signed, but rather a signature model with Craig kellys signature, printed on the board before lamination.


Sounds like a 92 Air (almost positive).

Don't ride it; mount it on your wall.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hell that board could go back to 88. Post some pics of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

dont ride it!!!

thats a collector haha:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

probably cant find bindings to fit it anyways... last place i rented i found a kelly air in the closet where the hot water heater went... it immediately went on the wall


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

It has the bindings on it already, but looking at them I noticed how different they are. I bet if one needed replacing it would be hard to find. I'll get some pictures maybe tonight, last night I tried but the camera batteries died.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

guessing it's similar to this BURTON CRAIG KELLY AIR so prolly worth some money


----------

